# Introducing Myself and My Bettas



## JustBettaIt (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey all! I'm Kay, im 22 (almost 23  ) from good old New York USA! I have been into the wonderful world of betta fish for about 4 years. I got my first betta to keep me company in my dorm room freshman year and the rest is history, lol. I have bred a couple time, and hope to give it another go fairly soon! I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone on here and making some new fishy friends! 

Here are some of my babies! I have to go through and get updated pictures of everyone! And there are a bunch i don't have pictures of! But here are some of them! 

Females

















































Males


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FishForum. Beautiful fish!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The last plakat looks familiar. He's a marble right? What's his name? The reason he looks familiar is because anoth member on a different forum has a betta like that named Ozzie. 

You have some awesome fish.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

You got some beautiful bettas!


----------



## Blue Eternity (Jul 24, 2009)

They're all so beautiful! LOVE your fishies :] Do you breed and sell? Where in NY are you located? If you have some pretty fish available someday I might be interested. 

I'm from NY too :] welcome! And I got my bettas (well, betta but it turned into two!~) to keep me company during college too. Hehe.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Very pretty Bettas!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Beautiful Bettas! I love the emerald green female. I've been looking for a male that color for a while now.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow!! Gorgeous bettas. I LOVE the yellow female. I might be interested if you are breeding again.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Wow!! Gorgeous bettas. I LOVE the yellow female. I might be interested if you are breeding again.


The yellow female looks like a dragon to me. And I'm a sucker for dragons


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow, your bettas are beautiful.


----------



## JustBettaIt (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for all of the nice comments guys! I do have a tentative spawn planned, I'll post about it in the breeding section!


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

OMG those bettas are to DIE for! I'm so jealous you wouldn't even know. The colors and patterns and everything are so beautiful! <3


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

whoa you have a gorgeous selection of bettas, i'm definitely jealous haha.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

i really like the gold one, i love the diversity in your fish. i really think i want some more girls....hmmmm


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like the gold one too.


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

Wow, beautiful bettas, I really like that orange male and that white female. Those are beautiful colors and would make some gorgeous fry, (hinting) lol. No, they are all really nice.


----------



## Lightbluefaith (Aug 3, 2009)

*AAAHH!* They are so gorgeous! 
I absolutely love female betta fish, hands down my favorite kind of fish.
Thank you for posting these <(^.^)> *_wiggle_*


----------

